# Toe rods



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

Does anyone else have problems with bending the rear passenger side toe rod. I replace it once with OEM one and it got bent a month later . I put the Gforce HD toe rods and its all good now. 
Can there be something wrong with car that causes it to bend? Its right side only. I bought the car with salvage title from hit on the front passenger side.
I did some search and only found a GTO drift car that has problems with them. 
My car is not a race car and has never seen a drag strip, R compound tires or hard launches. It puts 480whp through 3.91s and 275/40/18 RE11 tires and sees a lot of canyon driving.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Qnko said:


> Does anyone else have problems with bending the rear passenger side toe rod?





Qnko said:


> I bought the car with salvage title from hit on the front passenger side.


I would think the two would be related since these are unibody. With the inherent reported problems with GTO suspension, I've never heard of this being one of them.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Check over the entire rear suspension, mounting points, and linkages carefully for any broken pieces/play that might be allowing the rear to move around in "unnatural ways". Measure everything on both sides, looking for differences. If the car took a hit severe enough to need a salvage title, there might have been more damage than was apparent.

Bear


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

I put it on the hoist today. There is nothing loose and nothing broken. There is no play at all. I checked the bushings with a pry bar and its all good. I don't see any damage on the rear from the hit either. I assembled a string box to do the alignment (finally did it after installing the HD toe rods). On the passenger side rear tire when extending the toe rod (correcting the toe out) it was turning harder than on the left so there is definitely more pressure on this one. 
Can the subframe be missaligned and how do you check this?
Car is going perfectly fine now and the HD rods are straight, It just bothers me knowing that something is not right. 
BTW the string box allignment method is more accurate than the shady cash only allignment shop that I used before.


----------



## Widebody06 (Feb 7, 2014)

Toe rods on GTOs are odd ducks...the suspension was originally designed without them...issues with increased power caused them to be added BUT that requires pretty soft bushing as the movement centers dont coincide. SO if someone has put poly bushings in the rear arms binding can occur which can bend toe rods. Its either toe rods and stock type bushings or poly bushing and no toe rods. I run Spohns toe rods and stock bushings but have Whiteline bushings if I want to go that way...if you do you want the bushings that allow alignment as that how you set toe without rods


----------



## jnowak8179 (May 26, 2015)

i had to replace the OE toe rods with G-force, but have had no issues since. i have aftermarket Whiteline & Super Pro bushings so i'll plan to keep a close eye to these.


----------

